# Am I weird?



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Waitng for my tank to establish before I get frogs. I find myself watching my iso and springtail cultures, just curious if anyone else watches their cultures too. Im pretty sure im going to enjoy my bugs just as much as my frogs!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Not weird at all!! Dart frogs are awesome, but little isos and springs are extreamly fascinating. I'll sit and watch my cultures for a little while (when I have extra time, which I don't have much anymore). They are very cool and intersting critters.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love my bugs! They said it wouldn't last but it has.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bugs are stupid! I hate bugs!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> Bugs are stupid! I hate bugs!


You can tell by his avatar!


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Not at all dude... Bugs Are Definitely Neat !


----------



## aurantiaca1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bugs are cool...but not as much as frogs


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Definitely a big-time weirdo!...jk I like to watch my giant oranges, like little citrus-armadillos


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

I actually want to get giant oranges just to observe, cant let my gf know that though, to her they are food!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Edhurl said:


> I actually want to get giant oranges just to observe, cant let my gf know that though, to her they are food!


Uhhh...Is your girlfriend a frog?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe....lmao, to funny


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

If it's weird, then there are a whole bunch of weird people here.

I only had to feed 15 cultures last night and it took me just a little over an hour. I had to check them out, watch them run around, etc. Heck, I even talked to them. 

Pumilo told me that this was perfectly normal and that I should only be concerned if they talk back.

Yep, I'm a closet bug freak.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Not weird at all. It just shows that you love the hobby.

Although i get called weird all the time for keeping a reef tank and tiny frogs. Oh and for having ff cultures deliverd to my job.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

This girl @ my job calls me weird all the time. I can't lie Im surprised at how many girl froggers there are on here and in the world. Maybe if I could find a girl that liked frogs I wouldn't be single lol.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Zoomie said:


> If it's weird, then there are a whole bunch of weird people here.
> 
> I only had to feed 15 cultures last night and it took me just a little over an hour. I had to check them out, watch them run around, etc. Heck, I even talked to them.
> 
> ...


Zoomie, my oranges have actually learned how to talk. We converse for hours on end. One of them is actually helping me design my new 70 display!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

For me, I really enjoy seeing the springtails crawling through the leaf litter. I guess I like seeing them because I know the viv is stable, and my frogs have options. So yes I love to see bugs, but at their expense  .

JBear


----------



## soundwave80 (Nov 29, 2011)

Too much time on your hands lol


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

What no bean beetles!


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Ha not weird. I'd be wierder, because I photograph, talk, and watch them for hours lol.


----------



## herpin1579 (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have a choice. I normally have atleast one or two in my sight anywhere in my bedroom. My fiance loves it! NOT


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

I haven't found myself tied up looking at iso's yet...but do have some self cloning crafyish that I watch CONSTANTLY! 17 aquariums, 16 tanks of dart frogs and I spend hours looking at the $2 crayfish...drives my wife nuts sometimes ;-)


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Everyone on this forum is pretty weird. They have FROGS in their HOUSES in tiny BOXES of rainforest. They grow BUGS especially for their frogs. 

Weird.

You fit right in.


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

> Everyone on this forum is pretty weird. They have FROGS in their HOUSES in tiny BOXES of rainforest. They grow BUGS especially for their frogs.
> 
> Weird.
> 
> You fit right in.


Yep pretty much. Also, possibly many of the others including myself have other biomes besides rainforest, like savannah and desert, and other animals, such as monitors, snakes, and other herps/inverts. And they grow animals that people call pests for food, like mice, crickets, and fruit flies. Lol.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

jeosbo01 said:


> I haven't found myself tied up looking at iso's yet...but do have some self cloning crafyish that I watch CONSTANTLY! 17 aquariums, 16 tanks of dart frogs and I spend hours looking at the $2 crayfish...drives my wife nuts sometimes ;-)


love me some marmorkrebs, never kept them but they are definitely fascinating. 

if you like those, you REALLY need to keep some C. patzcuarensis "Orange".... 
(not my pic)









I had a breeding pair, lost them along with most of my FW stuff in an AC failure back in summer '09 (which is why I started dart frogs, so I guess it wasn't all bad.... horrible though), they are amazing and are really that orange in real life.

I wouldn't say I "watch" my bug cultures for long periods of time, but they are interesting enough that I check on all of them almost daily.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

you are not weird at all. I love all sorts of bugs, as long as they don't (or try to) kill me. I am only eleven years old, so I have a lot more time on my hands then most adults, so I just go outside and catch, observe, and let go a bunch of bugs. I like all sorts of animals. I currently have a fish tank filled with all sorts of freshwater fish, a lizard, two praying mantis (or is it manti?) some frogs, and two birds (a cockatiel, one of the best birds ever, and a budgie, kinda like a parakeet, but they are larger and can talk.) I only get a animal if I really like it, so I'm going to need a large house when I grow up.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

tclipse said:


> love me some marmorkrebs, never kept them but they are definitely fascinating.
> 
> if you like those, you REALLY need to keep some C. patzcuarensis "Orange"....
> (not my pic)
> ...


Those are awesome! I never really cared much about the crays until one night when I was checking on them and one tried to scare me off...it was hilarious, and I'm hooked.


----------



## Irfin (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone know where to pick up "Giant Oranges" on the web? Double d's has orange iso's but they aren't "giant" (ps: they're sold out).

Other feeders

Thanks


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Irfin said:


> Anyone know where to pick up "Giant Oranges" on the web? Double d's has orange iso's but they aren't "giant" (ps: they're sold out).
> 
> Other feeders
> 
> Thanks


I got my giant oranges from Jeremy Huff...lots of others sell cultures as well. Post a wanted ad, I'm sure you will get plenty of replies (especially if you are looking for other bugs as well).


----------



## Irfin (Dec 15, 2009)

fieldnstream said:


> I got my giant oranges from Jeremy Huff...lots of others sell cultures as well. Post a wanted ad, I'm sure you will get plenty of replies (especially if you are looking for other bugs as well).


What else is there outside of spring tails and iso's? I mean for a DF tank? I've got plenty of T's and other critters.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Irfin said:


> What else is there outside of spring tails and iso's? I mean for a DF tank? I've got plenty of T's and other critters.


A couple of ideas...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/76441-common-springs-isopods.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/71458-springtails.html
...if you are paying for shipping, why not get a couple of isos and a couple of springs?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Try Tclipse or Jeremy Huff. By the way, the ones you linked to at Double D's are giant oranges. Same thing. They are also sometimes called Spanish Oranges.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Sadly, if you have to ask the question, then, well... JK. Unlike bug-hater Pumilo (who might not like bugs, but he bugs the rest of us ), I love culturing bugs. The ffs are a chore, but the isos and springs are cool.


Edhurl said:


> Waitng for my tank to establish before I get frogs. I find myself watching my iso and springtail cultures, just curious if anyone else watches their cultures too. Im pretty sure im going to enjoy my bugs just as much as my frogs!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Zoomie, my oranges have actually learned how to talk. We converse for hours on end. One of them is actually helping me design my new 70 display!


A couple of my giant oranges are either major pregos or they need to go on a diet!  (See, I spend sometimes more time wathing them than the frogs. In fact if I ever set up another S.W. it will be a crustacian-only tank, no fish). 

On a diff subject all together, as a RevWar reenactor I'm seen weird all the time by the public, wearing clothing that went out of style over 200 years ago! You should see the dumbstruck faces when we enter pubs in full uniform or civilian clothes. haha


----------

